# Where did my kernel go? [SOLVED]

## Progman3K

Hi,

I recently wiped my partition and reinstalled everything, but I think I must have missed something because now when I build the (same) kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r6, I no longer get the result in

/usr/src/linux/arch/x86/bzImage

Instead, the kernel compiles without error and creates a file called

/usr/src/linux/vmlinux

Which I cannot boot.

What did I miss?Last edited by Progman3K on Mon Nov 30, 2009 4:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# cd /usr/src && ls -la

```

----------

## Progman3K

```
# emerge --info
```

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.7.7 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r5 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1
> ...

 

```
# cd /usr/src && ls -la
```

 *Quote:*   

> total 2
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  136 Nov 29 11:05 .
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 14 root root  400 Nov 29 11:14 ..
> ...

 

Hi! Thanks for the help!

Maybe I should mention that I am running in a chroot? I thought that wouldn't matter...

----------

## d2_racing

You really need to copy this to have a working kernel :

```

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.31-Gentoo-r6

```

----------

## Progman3K

Right! Thanks!

That's it!

I don't understand why I was able to copy it from the other location previously - but the file you pointed me to IS the right one.

Thanks again!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

# cd /boot && ls -la

```

----------

## Progman3K

I am not using grub. I'm running the kernel from a USB key on an OLPC

```
# cd /boot && ls -la
```

 *Quote:*   

> total 2875
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     256 Nov 29 23:41 .
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 18 root root     432 Nov 29 09:07 ..
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Ok Then, so you can boot right now ?

----------

## Progman3K

Yes, for the OLPC, the OpenFirmware looks for a file called olpc.fth in the /boot folder and uses its contents to determine what kernel to load.

I suppose the vmlinux file can sometimes be used to boot, but I don't know the proper parameters for OpenFirmware to be able to use it.

The /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage file works perfectly.

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Nice, good luck with your box then  :Razz: 

----------

